# glass water bottles?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to buy a couple glass water bottles for my pet rats (I hate drinking out of plastic water bottles because of all the toxic chemicals that leach into the water, and I don't want that for my rats either). No stores in my small town sell them so I have to buy online. 

Anyone know of a good place to buy them online? I live in BC, Canada so I'm hoping to find a place that is somewhat close to me so that the shipping doesn't cost a fortune. I've already checked flowertown chinchillas, but because they are based in Ontario the shipping was a lot (about 20$). 

Also, does anyone have suggestions for a good brand? Or any warnings for brands of glass water bottles that are bad?

Thanks!


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

living world eco water bottles are the best i have 2. i know what you mean shipping is so expensive.


----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

Do *NOT* buy the Super Pet, Glass Bottle with the yellow ducky in it. OMG, it's soooo bad. My rats didn't get water for like 2 days because I didn't realize it wasn't working.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

i agree with likeaboss


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

Petco brand water bottles are BPA free according to the description. 
http://www.petco.com/product/104922/Petco-Water-Bottles-for-Small-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_DishesFeedersWaterers

The ratings for it look pretty good too.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

And I'd say the SuperPet bottles are the way to go. lol Not helpful, I know, after a couple have posted they didn't work for them. 

They do work for me, though - I prefer glass and own about 13 of them, and have only had one sipper tube go bad on me. They hold up and are easy to clean. The problem is shipping them. I can get them online cheaper than at the local stores, (even with shipping), but the one time I tried, they had to send them twice becasue of breakage, and when I finally did get them there were more broken than intact. 

I got them at PetStore.com, and the customer service there is outstanding - they really went the mile to make it right. I did send them photos to forward to their packing department, so you may have good luck ordering from them if you decide to try the PetSmart brand.

If you decide to go with plastic, I'd recommend you stick to clear - colored plastic bottles are hard to see through and monitor the water level.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a glass one from Petco, I think it was Superpet, and it works just fine. I kept my packaging and reciept just in case, LOL!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I use the SuperPet glass bottle with the ducky and I must be lucky because it works just fine. I double check each time I fill it up that water is coming out and so far so good *cross fingers*.


----------



## heartrats (Jun 16, 2012)

We used the SuperPet bottles - the ducky one lol. Unfortunately we found that they leaked terribly (we had 3 or 4 in the end, all did the same). Took them back and the store replaced them with the Living World glass bottles - with a floating carrot instead of a duck (which comes out of the bottle every single time we fill it, unlike the fatter duck which stayed in)  and we've had a few of them now and they work a treat, no problems. Couldve just been a bad batch of the SuperPet bottles though.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I've owned quite a few of the Superpet glass ones. Mine have all worked fine to begin with, a few started leaking after a while, some I've had ages and they're still fine.
I'd rather they leaked than didn't let water out though!
I'd still go with them- despite the few that have leaked I still stick to the same one because I haven't found any better.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I ended up going with Living World (the shipping is way cheaper) so hopefully they work out


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Is that the one with the carrot?
I had one of those (if it is the same one) and it was practically the same as the Superpet


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Maltey said:


> Is that the one with the carrot?
> I had one of those (if it is the same one) and it was practically the same as the Superpet


I believe so. It is a little difficult to see in the picture but the description said their was a water level indicator and it looked like a carrot


----------

